# Comedy and economics in Kilkenny



## Brendan Burgess (1 Nov 2010)

A new festival of economics and comedy in Kilkenny 

November 11th 14th.

Some of Ireland's top comedians will be participating including 

Brian "The Boy"  Lucey's side splitting satire on how to rescue Anglo Irish Bank by selling its deposits. 

and 

David "let me tell you a story"  McWilliams' hilarious proposals that we should all take a break from paying our mortgages for two years. 


I don't really know that much about the economists - Pauline McLynn, Karl Spain and Des Bishop.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (2 Nov 2010)

The Duke will be there dressed in cavalier hat with feather and a false moustache. 

He will be developing the Professor's theme. It was after all a brilliant idea to sell Anglo's deposit book for a c.€50bn windfall. But it lacked flourish and imagination. The Duke will be suggesting selling ALL the deposit books of the domestic banks. That would be a windfall of at least €150bn. Definitely we should do as McWilliams recommends and sequester €75bn of US funds hiding here from US tax.

That's a war chest of well over €200bn. McWilliams is right, why would we want to be bailing out those Euro PIGS when we are sitting on that pile. We should immediately ditch the euro and *revalue* a freshly launched punt.

Serious economists like McGlynn would surely say "Go on, go on..." to that.


----------



## demoivre (2 Nov 2010)

Sounds like awful stuff. Bar you include Tommy Tiernan and Hector Ó hEochagáin I can't think of a more insufferable festival to attend. The Toole will be in his element though.


----------

